# Probleme mit cout (War: Probleme bei meinem Programm)



## Dodo (21. Mai 2003)

Morgen Leutz,

ich habe ein Problem bei meinem C++ Prog. Habe lange nix mehr gemacht deshalb häng ich da wohl etwas  

Mein Compiler [Visual C++] zeigt mir 10 Fehler und 2 Warnungen an bzw. wenn ich <iostream*.h*> schreibe sogar 37 Fehler und 3 Warnungen.

Als Fehler sagt er mir häufig das 'cout' ein nichtdeklarierter Bezeichner sei und das meine '<<' ungültig sind.

Verstehe das ganze nicht wirklich !

Wer lust hat soll reinschauen will es keinem aufdrängen wäre nur sehr nett!


Link


----------



## Dario Linsky (21. Mai 2003)

Welche Fehlermeldungen gibt der Compiler denn genau aus? Sowas solltest Du immer mit dazu schreiben.


----------



## Frankdfe (21. Mai 2003)

Hallo!

cout ist nicht im aktuellen Namespace. 

Also entweder schreibst du std::cout oder das eher übliche 


```
use namespace std;
```


----------



## Dodo (21. Mai 2003)

@lirion: 
: error C2065: 'endl' : nichtdeklarierter Bezeichner
'<<' : Ungültig, da der rechte Operand vom Typ 'char [45]' ist
'<<' : Operator hat keine Auswirkungen; Operator mit Seiteneffekt erwartet

@Frankdfe:
Mit using namsepace std; habe ich es auch schon bereits versucht und ich bekomme noch mehr Fehler und das std::cout hilft auch nix  

*verzweifel*


----------



## Tobias K. (21. Mai 2003)

moin



```
#include <iostream.h>
#include <conio.h>


   template <class T>
   void eingabe (T *pa, int n);

   template <class T>
   void sortiere (T *pa, int n);

   template <class T>
   void ausgabe (T *pa, int n);

   template <class T>
   T max (T *pa, int n);

   template <class T>
   T min (T *pa, int n);

   template <class T>
   T durchschnitt (T *pa, int n);
```

ich hab den deklarartionen anstelle von "T *" "T *pa" geschrieben. eigentlich sollte es auch so gehen wie du es gemacht hast, aber naja.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Dodo (21. Mai 2003)

Oh, ich bedanke mich recht herzlich bei dir da es nun einwandfrei funzt.
Habe es so gelernt das man die Variable weglassen kann und auch gar nicht mehr daran gedacht!

Nochmals danke und Happy B-day nachträglich !


----------



## Tobias K. (21. Mai 2003)

moin


danke


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------

